
Teen Who Made Dumb School Shooting Joke Ordered by Judge: No Violent Video Games - wallace_f
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180301/09295239335/teen-who-made-dumb-school-shooting-joke-snapchat-ordered-judge-to-not-play-violent-video-games.shtml
======
anoncoward111
We can safely assume that government policies and enforcement are reactionary
and illogical. Any attempt to fight the system from within the system stands a
low probability of success.

As such, the only options are to conform, or clandestinely resist the system
by subverting it.

What this would mean in this case is, evangelizing encrypted/anonymous/offline
communications with your friends and their friends...

...or avoid saying pretty much anything at all that is remotely sarcastic.

